# A question for the ladies.



## Dex (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I am a infrequent poster here but I have a question to ask. I'm a FA and a bit of a foodee too. Anyway, I was 225 pounds until I quit my physically demanding job back in July of this year. It was just too much for me working here in the Texas heat....my age of 51 is not helping. So, I've been working as a driver and have gained 20 pounds since July! My size 40 inch waist pants now have to be fastened under my belly and I have a little overhang showing. OK, my question, do the ladies here like to see a guy wearing pants like this, shirt tucked in and a paunch straining at the shirt buttons or do you prefer if paunch was covered by bigger pants? I quite like the feel of my belly pushing forward and also the feeling of a bit of jiggle going on down there. Thanks.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 27, 2013)

I like it when the trousers are fastened below the belly I have to admit, I think it look adorable and hot to see a belly swelling out against the buttons of the shirt like that!


----------



## Dex (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Loopy. Hoping to find some ladies here in my locality who feel the same!


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 28, 2013)

Under the belly>>>


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree with the majority. Definitely under the belly.


----------



## Dex (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for the input, ladies. Makes me feel better about showing it off now!


----------

